# Grouper,Snapper and Blackfins @ the edge 12/31 Monday



## recess

Just had the itch to go one last time this year. Westarted out at 5am, but fog was too heavy to run in. Waited around until 6:30 and when the fog lifted we headed south to the edge. Seas were 2-4 out of the southeast butnot a bad run. At that time we did see another boat also heading to the edge, but lost it somewhere on the way. It was a little hard to get on the spot, seas were building 3-5 with a 6 footer now and then. Oh well, that's Pensacola weather forecasting at its best. First drop, Steven hooked up, then Tim hooked up. Where ismine, as my pole is just about jerked out of my hand? Steven brings up a 10# or so snapper. Tim got a snapper also. After a 30 second fight to get mine off the bottom she's on her way up, somethings wrong, it feels like a grouper, not a snapper, no it couldnt be. Just about to the boat now and it is a grouper, but the man in the gray suit said he was hungry also: banghead, so he ate it 10 feet from the boat in front of me.I'm pissed now. Tim's down now, and in a battle of his own. No way he's going to get this fish to the boat, but 5 minutes later the largest snapper that had been caught on this boat comes over the side 42#:hoppingmad on the boat scale. Took a picture of her and back in she went. From then on we could not get a fish to the boat whole:banghead. As I was coming up with mynext drop,fish on,somehow the shark attemped to steal my fish andit got hooked in the side of the mouth. When we got it to the boat, a rope was tied to its head to keep it from eating any more of our fish:nononoThe blackfins were now in our chunks and Tim and Steven were having a ball. As for me, it was down to the bottom for another grouper. Our trip back to Sherman at 2:00 was made with falling seas. Our last trip of the year! RECESS (Picture of the snapper is now posted below)


----------



## JoshH

Awesome. I see you took care of the shark. :hoppingmad Post the pic of the snapper!!! :takephoto


----------



## Corpsman

oh man... I have to see pics of that snapper...


----------



## parrothead

Nice report. Would love to see the Snapper picture. Good way to end the year , eh ????

Scott


----------



## Bigg J

Right on brother. 

Gotta have more cow bell baby!


----------



## Last Drop

Good job. What about the picture of the 42 Lbs snapper?


----------



## TOBO

:clap:clap:clap


----------



## pogie1

Hell ya, love the tuna:bowdown:bowdowngreat report.


----------



## Marine Scout

Grouper Head soup!! You can just smell it now!!!

Great Report!!


----------



## mpmorr

Damn, that snapper must be something to see, but I would like to see the rest of that grouper. That thing was a stud. Great report and a great way to end the year.:clap


----------



## Captain Woody Woods

show me a 42# snapper


----------



## wirenut

That what Im talkin bout :bowdown:clap:clap


----------



## true-king

sounds like a good day!


----------



## recess

here is the picture of the snapper as requested.


----------



## Wharf Rat

damn nice snapper. did she swim off or float off? Just wondrin' so I can try and get at her one day!!


----------



## recess

> *Wharf Rat (12/31/2007)*damn nice snapper. did she swim off or float off? Just wondrin' so I can try and get at her one day!![/quote)She was vented,stayed on top for amoment then swim down slowly.


----------



## mpmorr

Damn fine fish, still would have loved to have seen that hog grouper. Way to go guys.


----------



## parrothead

Nice Snapper. I think they have a calendar down there. You never seem to catch those during snapper season. Now would that be considered 1 fish or 2 ?????

Scott


----------



## hjorgan

Man what a trip.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Shakedown

> *recess (12/31/2007)*here is the picture of the snapper as requested.






> 3-5 with a 6 footer now and then




Not even close. I believe that's about 4 lbs. shy of the state record... that's a bitch. Congrats on the catch.


----------



## JoshH

Florida Record: 46 lbs., 8 ozs


----------



## bos'n

congrats on a good trip, wow what a snapper, you are so right when you say you never know unless you go, congrats again on a good trip tony:usaflag


----------



## recess

i apoligize shakedownbut towards 100pm monday about 35 miles from pensacola pass in about 300ft we were seeing some 3-5 footers before the wind switched to the SE but the day mostly was 2-3 clear skies and dirty green water. Thank you for the reply and cant wait till it warms up . RECESS


----------



## LATERALINE

Thatsa damn good looking fish. It would have been pretty cool to bring her home and weight her. I would say it is at least over 30..


----------



## wirenut

Thats a beautiful snapper:bowdown


----------



## Captain Woody Woods

the snapper in my attachment is 32 pounds, and your fish is an absolute hog. good god. thanks for backin it up with pictures!!


----------



## Xiphius

_Prehistoric Lutjanus_ (Dinasaur snapper)


----------



## recess

Last Drop The picture of the snapper is now posted.At the time I posted the report we did not have them with us. We use a disposal camera on the boat. And digital one at home.Enjoy RECESS


----------



## capt mike

Great Pics!!!!!!


----------



## frydaddy

Wish it was me! Glad you got that shark.


----------



## Ocean Man

Huge Snapper, nice Groupers and some Tuna's Too. Congrats on an awesome trip.


----------



## Ryan

way to go guys 

nice catch!!!!!!


----------



## comforttelecom

great looking catch. congrats! please excuse my ignorance, i am from VA Beach and will be moving to navarre in August and trying to get started on my pre-planning! do you have coordinates or even a distance off shore for the edge? I have yet to buy charts or chips for my GPS/ Chartplotter and was curious as to the distance to the grounds. in VA i am 2 minutes from the Ches Bay Bridge tunnel and 40# Striper all winter but the tuna, mahi, wahoo and billfish are 40-80 offshore unless i go out of Hatteras or Oregon Inlet. Any info is appreciated

tight lines!


----------



## Bill Me

Holly Cow Batman! That is one heck of a snapper. You da man!


----------



## chasintales

:hotsun Great Snapper....did you ever get any whole grouper up? Looks like the head was pretty respectable. Good trip, thanks for getting me all reved up.

:clap


----------



## Brad King

Excellent catch....Way to go:clap


----------



## recess

Yes, we were able to boat a few legal gags and the one whole 16# one in my left hand. Not one mingo or trigger. RECESS


----------



## tailfisher

Now thats a mogan snapper


----------



## recess

> *comforttelecom (1/2/2008)*great looking catch. congrats! please excuse my ignorance, i am from VA Beach and will be moving to navarre in August and trying to get started on my pre-planning! do you have coordinates or even a distance off shore for the edge? I have yet to buy charts or chips for my GPS/ Chartplotter and was curious as to the distance to the grounds. in VA i am 2 minutes from the Ches Bay Bridge tunnel and 40# Striper all winter but the tuna, mahi, wahoo and billfish are 40-80 offshore unless i go out of Hatteras or Oregon Inlet. Any info is appreciated
> 
> tight lines!


 You can get to deep water (180ft) about 22 miles.There's alot of snapper and grouper caught a lot closer in then that.When the blue waters in our team fishes any were from 25miles to 80 miles.We have a sat. sevice here that'scalled hiltons, that can help you alot in locating the right temps and currents you are looking for. When you get here monitor channel 68 off shore,Pensacola fishermen are a real help and can save you alot of time and money, looking for that blue, hoo or just that 40# bull.See you off shore Capt Gene RECESS


----------



## Get'n Wade

That is Incredible!!!!!!!! Hat's off. :clap You went... you did..! You cant be denied.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods

> *recess looking for that blue, hoo *


*


did someone say blue hoo!?*


----------



## John B.

that is a damn fine snapper


----------

